# K9 officer case continues Tuesday - News 14 Carolina



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0i-0&fd=R&url=http://news14.com/content/top_stories/595356/k9-officer-case-continues-tuesday/Default.aspx&cid=1154586157&ei=jvoXSNWJOYzaywTL04znCw&usg=AFrqEzdJrEOZPA4LgRl3kUathUf5VSUfYA"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=w-12_cfNpXIJ&imgurl=images.news14.com/media/2008/4/29/images/0129_kptrooper.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>News 14 Carolina</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://news14.com/content/top_stories/595356/k9-officer-case-continues-tuesday/Default.aspx&cid=1154586157&ei=jvoXSNWJOYzaywTL04znCw&usg=AFrqEzc0Owixxjp_NeipMtzi9fZay80UoA"><b>K9</b> officer case continues Tuesday</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>News 14 Carolina, NC -</font> <nobr>46 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>In September, the Highway Patrol fired <b>K9</b> officer Sgt. Charles Jones after another trooper recorded video of Jones repeatedly kicking his patrol dog. <b>...</b></font><br><font size=-1><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-1&fd=R&url=http://www.policeone.com/traffic-patrol/articles/1690352-Trooper-fired-for-kicking-K9-wants-job-back/&cid=1154586157&ei=jvoXSNWJOYzaywTL04znCw&usg=AFrqEzfTsXmaryCF2qRdxjua05k6UI4L5A">Trooper fired for kicking <b>K9</b> wants job back</a> <font size=-1 color=#6f6f6f><nobr>Police News</nobr></font></font><br><font size=-1><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-2&fd=R&url=http://news14.com/content/top_stories/595329/officer-fired-for-kicking--hanging-dog/Default.aspx&cid=1154586157&ei=jvoXSNWJOYzaywTL04znCw&usg=AFrqEzfyuk_A7K-fzRr7LBbFqGXnEMc7YA">Officer fired for kicking, hanging dog</a> <font size=-1 color=#6f6f6f><nobr>News 14 Carolina</nobr></font></font><br><font class=p size=-1><a class=p href=http://www.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&ie=ISO-8859-1&ncl=1154586157><nobr>all 21 news articles</nobr></a></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

> The K9 officers said Jones’ actions were in line with typical training practices. “I’ve seen dogs that were completely choked out. I’ve seen dogs that were kicked, I’ve seen dogs that were hit with sticks, I’ve seen dogs that were basically shot at with blanks at close range,” listed Robert Reaves, state trooper and K9 officer.
> 
> Troopers say without these training methods, police dogs would be uncontrollable and therefore unsafe.






> Jones’ attorney called a dozen state troopers to speak – all trained as K9 officers. They each testified that the Highway Patrol does not have officially approved or forbidden methods for training police dogs.


Abuse is abuse. It shouldn't have to be written into the protocols. If someone outside of law enforcement had been doing such a thing, there would be no discussion. This isn't a training method.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not so concerned about the "hitting with sticks" because I don't know how they were doing that. I"m not so concerned about their claims of gunfire either. You do have to train with gunfire and sometimes close up. Unfortunately, you have to train for situations that can and do, occur in real life. I watched the video of the kicking, I expressed my views on that. 

DFrost


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> *Even though it appeared the animal was being abused, it is acceptable technique that is used*,” said Lt. Col. Cecil Lockley, deputy commander of the State Highway Patrol, in regards to the video showing Jones tying his patrol dog – Richo – to a railing and kicking him five times.


[-( I can think of _nothing_ the dog could have been doing that could be effectively corrected by taking the amount of time it took for Sgt Jones to climb up on the deck, hoist the dog up in the air, and _then_ go to kicking it. What could the dog _possibly_ learn from that? If he was being an asshole, the correction should have come immediately. Abuse is abuse.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

What bothers me the most is from what I gather, the officer still doesn't think he did anything wrong. Everyone knows I don't have issues with fair corrections, but tying the dog up and kicking him obviously was not a correction, it was a pissed off handler doing something really stupid. 

When you know better you are supposed to do better. If the officer had said he lost his temper and made a boner move and was sorry, or if he said something to the effect of "this is what I was taught but now I have a better skill set" I would hope they would give him another chance, but not if he is just going to lose his temper again and "punish" the dog.

On the other hand, I don't know the first thing about how it works in court. Maybe the guy can't "throw himself on the mercy of the courts" and still get his job back.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks like animal abuse, smells like animal abuse.....


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

According to other stories, the dog refused to give up his tug, and this is what the Sgt did AFTER helicoptering the dog, because it still wouldn't give up the tug after being helicoptered.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

This really does not surprise me a whole bunch. Many large city and state police departments are very “anti outside training”. They do things the same way they were taught…. Trainer after trainer. Outside training is usually not allowed or is frowned upon. If you are the “big dog” what can you possibly learn from anyone else.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> According to other stories, the dog refused to give up his tug, and this is what the Sgt did AFTER helicoptering the dog, because it still wouldn't give up the tug after being helicoptered.


Well sure, doesn't everyone helicopter and kick the crap out of their dogs in the hip and leg when they don't out the tug? Garbage in, Garbage out :twisted:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Well sure, doesn't everyone helicopter and kick the crap out of their dogs in the hip and leg when they don't out the tug? Garbage in, Garbage out :twisted:


So you're saying thats NOT how you do it?

Damn, I better go apologize to Lyka.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Welllllllllllll.......................at least not when anyone has their handy dandy cell phone at the ready!!!!!!!!!! My dog ignores threats of death or dismemburment anyway. (kidding folks)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Matt, I'm glad you didn't say all. 

DFrost


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

So does the cop that took the video get ostracized by his fellow officers for "ratting" on of their "own"?


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Patrick Murray said:


> So does the cop that took the video get ostracized by his fellow officers for "ratting" on of their "own"?


It depends on the “agency culture”….. every department is different. When you are sworn in you agree to uphold the law. No one will be sad to see you go if you choose to break that oath by breaking the law. Law Enforcement has come a long way since Serpico and American Gangster.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

It appears the officer doesn't feel he did anything wrong-
I am not sure what I can do..but I think if that is how they train their K9's...they need to be told,they are absolutely wrong and Abuse is abuse and they should be accountable!
People let Vicks know how they felt about the abuse...time for people to let these police know. NOT ACCEPTABLE and if it is your training technique,it is not a good one. ( I take care of the local police K9's in my kennels...some are hardheads, some are aggressive...none-not one, not ever... deserve that treatment.....also our tax dollars pay for these animals,we can't allow K9 officers to be above the law or allow ignorance to make it ok for abuse) Mo


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

The officer who took the video almost lost HIS job, actually. Apparently, his superiors told him to just forget about it, and he went above their heads to report it and was in danger of being fired for that.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

The bottom line is that cops are people, they're going to have a percentage of bad people working that are in any other sector of life. I never understood the "blue wall" protecting bad cops. This jerk will get his job back. The cop that brought it to light should viewed by other cops as just doing a good job but it probably won't be that way, too bad really. I'm glad the dog isn't with him anymore,
AL


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't know why I look at videos like that, they just disturb and upset me, especially knowing the guy who did it sees nothing wrong with what he did. 

I see someone who lost his temper on his dog and then called it training. 

Wonder where people get the idea that police/military/protection sport dogs are beaten to make them work?


----------

